# MY Tiny little baby WLTF's!!!



## Froggiestyle (Jun 7, 2011)

well title says all, here are some pictures of my little monsters



































Hope you Enjoy them


----------



## blueyman (Jun 7, 2011)

nice little frogs 
how big are they?


----------



## Froggiestyle (Jun 7, 2011)

the is 2.1cm and the rest are under 2cm in length


----------



## blueyman (Jun 7, 2011)

cool so they have a heap of growing to do then


----------



## Froggiestyle (Jun 7, 2011)

yeh you think something growing to 15 cm and is that small as a morphling haha


----------



## Dannyboi (Jun 7, 2011)

They are the largest frog in australia and the largest of the tree frogs. Also nicknamed the Giant Tree Frog. I know of keepers who swear that they get to the 20cm mark. Tip of the head to the but.


----------



## Froggiestyle (Jun 7, 2011)

yeh i know thats the scary part. guess ill find out how big they get


----------



## blueyman (Jun 7, 2011)

do you know what the largest tree frog is?


----------



## Froggiestyle (Jun 7, 2011)

i believe its this frog the WLTF aka giant tree frog


----------



## Dannyboi (Jun 7, 2011)

White Lipped Tree Frogs.


----------



## Froggiestyle (Jun 7, 2011)

*Goliath Frog is the worlds largest frog can grow up to 13 inches in length = 33 cm
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_6I27LgG9bck/Sgzi8_agCMI/AAAAAAAALLA/ibFd8vImHM4/s1600-h/goliath02.jpg
*


----------



## Dannyboi (Jun 7, 2011)

But that is not a tree frog.


----------



## Froggiestyle (Jun 7, 2011)

i know if he asked the answer is there


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 7, 2011)

But he didn't ask.


----------



## blueyman (Jun 8, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> They are the largest frog in australia and the largest of the tree frogs. Also nicknamed the Giant Tree Frog. I know of keepers who swear that they get to the 20cm mark. Tip of the head to the but.



oops sorry i thought that said white lips are the second biggest tree frog.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 8, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> They are the largest frog in australia and the largest of the tree frogs. Also nicknamed the Giant Tree Frog. I know of keepers who swear that they get to the 20cm mark. Tip of the head to the but.


 
I would sooooo buy one if I knew it'd get that big!


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jun 8, 2011)

VERY adoreable.
I plan to keep these very soon.
I saw one the other day like no other I have seen before.
It may not be rare to others but it was green with brown spots. Very attractive. I usually only see brown with darker brown spots or no spots or green with no spots or odd white spots.
I have lots of Green Tree Frogs but these guys are just that bit different and I want them!


----------



## Froggiestyle (Jun 8, 2011)

yes they are amazing to watch when they are awake which is usually first thing in the morning about 6am and thats pretty much it lol


----------



## lizardloco (Jun 8, 2011)

Froggiestyle said:


> *Goliath Frog is the worlds largest frog can grow up to 13 inches in length = 33 cm
> goliath02.jpg (image)
> *



Looks really fake!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 8, 2011)

Froggiestyle said:


> *Goliath Frog is the worlds largest frog can grow up to 13 inches in length = 33 cm
> goliath02.jpg (image)
> *


Looks like you could get some nice fillets of those legs!! Yum!!!


----------



## lace90 (Jun 8, 2011)

They are adorable!! How many do you have? (Sorry if the answer is obvious)


----------



## Froggiestyle (Jun 8, 2011)

3 now


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 8, 2011)

Froggiestyle said:


> 3 now


 But your signature says 4?


----------



## Dannyboi (Jun 8, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> VERY adoreable.
> I plan to keep these very soon.
> I saw one the other day like no other I have seen before.
> It may not be rare to others but it was green with brown spots. Very attractive. I usually only see brown with darker brown spots or no spots or green with no spots or odd white spots.
> I have lots of Green Tree Frogs but these guys are just that bit different and I want them!


 
The spots are normal. It would be great if there was mention of it so that people don't get the wrong idea and think something is wrong...


----------



## Froggiestyle (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes I did have 4 but I lost one last night from an illness. FDR said it had pesticides under it's skin  couldn't save it,as it Pasted away in 9 hours from when I was taking Pictures and noticed it


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice detail in some of those those pics.
(OP that is)


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jun 8, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> The spots are normal. It would be great if there was mention of it so that people don't get the wrong idea and think something is wrong...


 
Nice photos man, cheers. I wasn't saying it wasn't normal. But I think I have to make this particular frog I was talking about mine. It was so nice and unique.



Froggiestyle said:


> Yes I did have 4 but I lost one last night from an illness. FDR said it had pesticides under it's skin  couldn't save it,as it Pasted away in 9 hours from when I was taking Pictures and noticed it


 
That's not good to hear at all! =[ Signs and symptoms?


----------



## Froggiestyle (Jun 8, 2011)

Yea nothing I could do. Poor little monster


----------

